# 7 Month Puppy Stopped Eating!



## TriGirl444 (Feb 16, 2010)

My Great Pyrenees male puppy (7 months old), Chief, decided he wasn't interested in eating 7 days ago. Typically, he'll eat everything we put in frount of him and act like we're starving him even though we give him plenty of food. However, 7 days ago he stoped eating and acts like he's not interested. We give him about 4 cups of dry "Wellness" large breed puppy food and 1 cup of raw ground meet each day. We split it into two feedings. He use to eat it up and wanted more. Now he acts like he's not hungry and only eats the ground beef, but still acts like he doesn't really care for it. 

He's eating a lot of bark, tree limbs, and we caught him yesterday hunting, killing and eating a field mouse. Today, I just observed eating horse duty and chicken duty! He also likes getting into our sprouted chicken grains when we're not looking. Is it normal for dogs to eat animal duty?

Should I take him to the vet? 
I'd welcome any ideas you may have! Thanks.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Completely normal to eat poop. Yuck, but that is a dog for you. Sassy ate cat poop when we got her, then she moved to horse poop and now she hunts out rabbit poop.

Sounds like a trip to the vet would be a good idea, eating a lot of wood cannot be good for him. Is he pooping?

Also sounds bored. He is a young adolescent with lots of energy. Lots of brain work will wear him out and give him something to do. Training will help. Food in a bowl twice a day is super boring. Have you tried to feed him from a food puzzle of some sort? Under close supervision you can try putting kibble into a dry water or milk bottle, 'hide' it from him to get him interested and play with it. See if that peaks his interest - occasional kibble flying out should be more fun than kibble in a bowl. If he likes that idea you can buy safer puzzles. Plastic water bottles can be ripped and eaten so need very close supervision, not be a good choice if you leave things like that around. That ground beef frozen in a kong is hard to eat, see if that is fun for him. He could be over a huge growth spurt so needs less food right now but the getting into everything sounds like boredom too.

Wood eating is a dangerous pastime, see the vet!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

A sudden loss of appetite usually means a problem. 7 months is a little early for such a large breed to level off in its growth and require less food. I often have to cut my Labs back at that age to maintain good body condition. The larger the breed, the longer they grow. I would get him to the vet.


----------



## TriGirl444 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas! 

Do you think my dog could be at a growth stand still or maybe he's decided he doesn't like my very expensive doggie food, Wellness for large breed puppies? The strange thing is that he use to eat it like it was going out of style...

Thanks again!


----------



## !dogbreeds (Feb 5, 2010)

he hunted,killed a mouse but question is that did he eat that mouse as well ?
and if he is eating barks , then that is not an issue, because all puppy do the same.


----------



## TriGirl444 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes he ate the little field mouse. He still won't eat his dry dog food . Same food he use to gobble up a week ago.


----------

